# Anyone Have Humidor Plans?



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I was thinking that this could be a fun winter project if I could dig up some plans somewhere!

Thanks!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know about plans, but RGD and Old Sailor have both made some beautiful humidors. They may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd really like to try doing this too...:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I had a look at my small desktop humi and it really does not look that complicated.

Just picture it! Out in the garage in the winter with the door up, working with wood, smoking a stogie!! It'd be great!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yeah if anyone has anything that they could share, I've been wanting to try my hand at building one.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I found this one

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273156.html?page=1


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya know, I don't think that there is a single person here that is not smart enough to figure this out. I think I may just try and do it off the top of my head.


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

I have looked online quite a bit for plans, but I've only found the small humidor plans. You can find plans for cabinets and tables, you'd just have to modify it. Hopefully someone here has built a large (cabinet or tower) humidor and can give us a hand.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Here are my official plans - :ss

I just normally make some sketches of what I want something to look like - do most of the design, connections in my head and then build it to look like it. Real technical stuff - 

Good luck with your projects everyone - and don't forget to take pictures!

Ron


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I found this one
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273156.html?page=1


:rIt's to small! Double all dimensions, except the material thickness.:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> :rIt's to small! Double all dimensions, except the material thickness.:r


That is actually what I had thought to do. Was thinking of using mahogany and then lining with spanish cedar


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

You should convert a vending machine into a humidor. 

Make your selection and the cigar drops down into a tray. That would be awesome.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

No physical plans, but I'm currently taking an antique cabinet and converting it into a humidor. I'm basically sealing it and making sure each wall is adequately insulated, then lining it with 6mm Spanish Cedar throughout. Got my cedar, I've ordered my beads from Viper already, just need to put the thing together now! I'll post before/after pics when it's done!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## MjW-2212 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was also thinking of building a humidor this winter! Though, I think I'll just build it off the top of my head, maybe a little sketching before hand.


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Hey Jeff, if you find a decent supplier for spanish cedar in Ontario, let me know please.

Thanks for posting the Pop Mech link.:tu


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Just winged it. Like other have said, its just a cabinet lined with spanish cedar and having a good seal. The following link will take you to a slide show showing all of my construction details. Its rather long with over 70 photos.
http://schraderwoodworking.shutterf...35173c2c4e9&auto=0&idx=60&m=1&d=1192818875694


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

hoax said:


> You should convert a vending machine into a humidor.
> 
> Make your selection and the cigar drops down into a tray. That would be awesome.


:tpd: I like that!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is a spanish cedar supplier in Ontario

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=832&filter=spanish


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

It would be sweet to see some home made humi's.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I made mine off the top of my head....no plans.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I made mine off the top of my head....no plans.:tu


Got an approximate cost and a picture?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

In doing some more research it appears that spanish cedar is quite expensive  I have read that Mahogany will work just as well. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Not long ago there was another thread about this, it has all kind of details, including joints, etc. A tip I took from it was to build a complete box and then cut the top (lid)off with a band saw so that the dimensions match and it seals well. 

I would love to try it, but I have too many other projects that I will never finish.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Found it there is a STICKY called humidor 101 in Club Stogie Cigar Discussion Forum > Cigar Reviews and Questions > Cigar Questions

Super helpful.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the project over before it starts if you don't have a table saw?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm waiting to move into our new house so I don't have to move it, but I have the boss' approval for a ~100 bottle wine cooler which will have to be outfitted with some shelving to accomodate my smokes.
I'll have my current cigars fridge up for grabs at that point, but it's all about 10 months away right now.


----------

